# Herb of Grace Kidding Thread - Selkie delivered, pics page 5



## 2goats8kids (Jan 6, 2013)

I guess it's time to start my _first_ kidding thread for the _first_ kidding here at "Herb of Grace"! Pretty exciting . And no, my tattoo is _not_ HOG sadly, someone already had that fun one. We have two first freshener Nigerians that we got as bottle babies. They were my Big 5-Oh birthday gift, swoon. They're both going to be 19 months when they kid.

First up is Camanna Sarabi Saffron, 150 days bred will be January 18th, but I know Nigerians can typically go earlier. Pics are from today.








Top shot:






And this is the udder I posted about the other day, although you were right, attachment has improved a little already from a week ago. Still - sigh:







The other girl in the backyard is Camanna Selkie Santolina. Her mama was the fabulous Camanna Blue Delilah,  _pass on that udder, pass on that udder, pass on that udder_ . She is 150 days bred (we think) on January 28th.







Top shot (she's so small! There _has_ to just be one in there!):







And I wasn't even certain she was bred (the buck's owner never witnessed an "event", just knew the buck was interested in her all of a sudden) until last week, when I trimmed the girls and unexpectedly found an udder under all that fur . Plus today I distinctly got kicked when I felt her belly. Anyway, here is her udder developing:







Also featured in the above photos is my Brand New Belated Christmas Milking Stand, _squeeeeee_. Dh used the Fiasco instructions with his friend, and I oiled the open wood with spoon oil to make it water resistant, and used some leftover paint on the deck which was made of siding. I put a couple of layers of polyurethane on top of that so I can just hose the whole thing down. 

I've got my birthing kit ready, keeping the barn clean and my warm barn outfit laid out next to the bed, phone always charged and vet number on speed dial! I'm sure the next couple of weeks will take forever (although nowhere NEAR as long as the time I went 23 days overdue . . . ).


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful girls!! Ill be checking in- I love kidding threads!

Do you have any pics of the buck/s used on these does?


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 6, 2013)

Ooo, forgot to mention the babydaddy . We sent them away to "Goat Girls Gone Wild Summer Camp" for a month to hang out with this fellow (Squaw*Mountain BlueSummerStorm) since they were both having silent heat. Or more accurately, noisy/flagging every day of the month + no interest in buck rag.  Picture here


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 6, 2013)

OH I LIKE that buck!! I bet you get some NICE colors out of those combos! 

I haven't seen a doe with that pretty silvery coloring before, reminds me of typical grey pygmy goat color, but not quite the same. Cant wait to see the kids colors out of her and that creamy colored buck, should be amazing!  

What are your plans for the kids?


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 6, 2013)

Selkie's breeder called the coloring "blue roan". We are in the most suburban neighborhood you can imagine, so sadly our intentions for these babies are to sell them as soon as we can. Our girls are for backyard milk and breeding them is to attain that end. The buck throws a lot of blue eyes, so I'm pretty excited to see what we get, too.

I was perusing his genetics on the ADGA website and realized that Selkie is his great-aunt. My children were horrified  - I think we've let them grow up too citified.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 7, 2013)

I love that silvery grey color.  They certainly look fat and sassy.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 7, 2013)

They are beautiful.  Can't wait to see the pretty babies.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 7, 2013)

Love her color.  She looks a lot like my Dusty.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 7, 2013)

That coloring is very pretty.  I haven't seen many like that either.  Wanna mail me one?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 7, 2013)

Yay!!! Yours look to be about the same udder development as my girls maybe they will kid at the same time!!!


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 7, 2013)

Fat and _extremely_ sassy. Getting them up on the new milk stand is proving to be something for "America's Funniest Home Videos". Naive me just thought, "Tempt them on with raisins and treats" but yeah, sassy is a good word.

Wow, Mamaboid, it's Selkie's Nubian twin! There's a Nubian on here that looks like Sarabi, too.

Pearce Pastures, if Selkie throws one with the same coloring I'll just throw it in a priority envelope with some grain. That should do 'er.

Jenn, we'll flood the forum with cute baby pics for a few days, it's a deal!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 7, 2013)

Dusty had a buckling in May and he is an exact copy of her.  She was a FF.  She was bred this past saturday to the same buck, so we may have multiples.  BTW they are blue eyed.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 15, 2013)

Updating!

Sarabi is on day 147, but ligs are still firm and no discharge that I've seen. She's crabby, though. Doesn't even like her normal scritching. Udder shot is from yesterday, don't mind the blanket on her back, it was shivery cold.







Selkie is day 137 and wants her udder photo posted, too 






I am OH so happy that the baby monitor arrived from Amazon yesterday. Needed charging, but we tested it today (why yes, I *did* go into the barn, close the door, and bleat) and whoo hooo it works!! Trips to the barn in the low 20s only to find firm ligs on a startled goat . . . yeah, getting a wee bit old there.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 18, 2013)

So much for the advice I keep reading, "Nigerians usually go early" 

On day 150 ligaments firm, no udder boom, no discharge, she's playing headbutt fights with Selkie . . . sighhhhhh.

She was witnessed being bred by the buck owner, who is an experienced goat owner and has a bigger herd, etc., so I have a firm date.

I searched this forum last night using the keyword "overdue" and know I don't really have to panic yet or anything, but gosh this is annoying. I was trying to make sure there wasn't some obscure thing I was missing as a first-timer like, "Well, of _course_ she's overdue, I forgot the emu feather powder!" I think she's holding out until I have to worry about the vet being on weekend rates!!!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Jan 18, 2013)

I would worry till a week after the due date.  Gestation is 145-155 days normally, & I start keeping an eye on day 143 on. 

Glad you got your monitor! They certainly doncomevin handy.  Since I cant afford a barn cam Ill be ordering a sound & vid one in Feb with my girls being due Mid Mar & on.

BTW Doe Code .


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 18, 2013)

TigerLily Trail Ranch said:
			
		

> I would worry till a week after the due date.  Gestation is 145-155 days normally, & I start keeping an eye on day 143 on.
> 
> Glad you got your monitor! They certainly doncomevin handy.  Since I cant afford a barn cam Ill be ordering a sound & vid one in Feb with my girls being due Mid Mar & on.
> 
> BTW Doe Code .


 I figured the temps in the teens overnight would be sufficient unto the "Doe Code", but I'm starting to get the sore throat that was the onset of the flu my children all had, so perhaps that's what she's waiting on - the flu to set in


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 20, 2013)

So Sarabi is now day 153 with a firm breeding date. She _might_ have slightly softer ligaments, or I might be wishful thinking. Other than that, no change.

Selkie is at day 143 today, had a little yellowish (not amber though) discharge this morning and definitely has softening ligaments.

They have fully respected the Doe Code. They are plotting to drive me insane by having the doe due 10 days later go first. Or perhaps, since I just have a kidding area large enough for one goat, they will deliver simultaneously.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, _FINALLY!!!!_ Sarabi's ligs are gone this morning and I might be imagining things, but I think we might have an udder boom-let.

Selkie's ligaments are soft and she's on day 3 or 4 of minor amounts of discharge.

I just cancelled my medical procedure that was scheduled this morning, because I was so freaked out about my 14 year old son being alone here to deliver on his own, and my dh not being able to help or anything since Sarabi is so terrified of dh. 

Boy, this is sure introducing me to the Doe Code big time. When I scheduled that appointment initially, I remember thinking, "Oh, that will be a great day to do it, in between goats kidding!" Learned THAT lesson, didn't I?!!!!?? Never entered my mind one would go overdue like this, particularly being Nigerians. 

Dh and I had decided to call the vet if Sarabi went to day 156. Glad it looks like I might have dodged that one. I'm glad to have a vet who knows goats (she owns a couple of pet Nigerians herself) but she's _expensive!_


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 22, 2013)

Thinking pink for you.  Hope she delivers soon.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 22, 2013)

If ligaments are gone then it is time to get ready!  Get your camera charged.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 22, 2013)

Strings of goo, lie down get up paw, yell yell yell. Poor sweetie.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 22, 2013)

YAY!!  Here come babies.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yay!!!  Hoping for a happy outcome and cute photos!!!!


----------



## G6momma (Jan 22, 2013)

Can't wait to see!


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you have babies yet?


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 22, 2013)

Do ya do ya!!!


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Jan 22, 2013)

Are they here?? Can't wait for pics. :-D
-K


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 23, 2013)

One big cream & butterscotch blue eyed doe! I'll have to post pics in the morning, as I'm still out here in the barn, three hours later, trying to convince Sarabi that her only function as a mother is not licking. The little doe did suck awhile and got some colostrum, but that didn't last for very long before Sarabi decided more licking was in order. I'm thinking I'll give it another couple of hours before I get out the bottle since it did work for little girl no-name once. Whew, day 155, isn't that something?


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Jan 23, 2013)

2goats8kids said:
			
		

> One big cream & butterscotch blue eyed doe! I'll have to post pics in the morning, as I'm still out here in the barn, three hours later, trying to convince Sarabi that her only function as a mother is not licking. The little doe did suck awhile and got some colostrum, but that didn't last for very long before Sarabi decided more licking was in order. I'm thinking I'll give it another couple of hours before I get out the bottle since it did work for little girl no-name once. Whew, day 155, isn't that something?


Yeah!! Congratulations! Looking forward to pics. 

Our doe did the same thing with the constant licking. I held her so the baby could nurse until she settled into being a mama and quit licking so much. It didn't take long, but I had to hold her a couple of times before the mama got the idea.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 23, 2013)

She's still nursing pretty well this morning when I hold Sarabi's head, but Sarabi is still licking her almost full time!!! This is counter-productive - it's cold out there and Sarabi keeps wetting down her dry baby! Gahhh. Sorry for the phone pics - that corner is pretty dark. We'll have to get the real camera out there later when things settle down.












No name yet. 

Selkie is trying to rip down the fencing to get to the baby, and crying for her, and trying to lick her through the fence. It's pitiful - she seems convinced the baby is partly hers and she's being kept away from it.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

She's a cutie


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 23, 2013)

Maybe Selkie's behavior is because she's going to kid soon too. 

That baby is adorable.


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Jan 23, 2013)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 23, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 23, 2013)

very cute.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats! So cute!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

i can't wait to see what she will look like in a few weeks! Cute lil thing!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 24, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Missy (Jan 24, 2013)

She is beautiful. I am so jealous!


----------



## G6momma (Jan 24, 2013)

Cute baby!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

*Adorable baby! Great colors!*


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 24, 2013)

so cute


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong that these girls are going so late! Sure there's not some nutrient I'm missing or something?!?!

Anyway, Selkie has had an udder boom today, small amounts of discharge all day, and ligs are gone, so finally the time is near. Good thing, too, she is MEAN to Sarabi's baby - guess it's jealousy or the disruption of the barnyard, but she needs some maternal hormones to kick in!

In an awful deja vu, I had another inescapable medical procedure this morning, which I didn't cancel this time. They give me Versed for these, so I might not be too brilliant this evening, but I am SO SO SO relieved that she held out for when I got home. The 14 year old son was ready to deliver if he had to, but naturally quite stressed about the whole thing.

Anyway, hopefully new pics soon. Selkie still looks like she's _maybe_ pregnant in her belly (really unchanged from the last belly shot I posted) so I'm most definitely thinking just one kid.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Can't wait.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 30, 2013)

OK, so _that_ was weird. 

Selkie needed a tiny bit of help - nose first and hung up on something, so I just had to go in a wee and find the hooves which were a little tangled, but mostly it was a really tight membrane. I'm having trouble describing it. There seemed to be a double bag - ripped/broke the first one, then the second one almost had a tough band or something. Anyway, everything worked fine, but when the kid got out . . . 

it was the same kid all over again! So strange! Sarabi and Selkie are so different looking, and although they come from the same farm, they aren't related in the least. The buck must have some strong genes!







However, in the better light of the morning, this doe is lighter in color, less spotted, and has brown eyes. 






I haven't weighed her yet because I'm nursing a Versed headache this morning, but we're all guessing she's a big one, bigger than the 3.9 pounds that Butternut was.

Whew - it is going to feel SO good to sleep through the night without barn checks tonight! I don't know HOW all of you with big herds do it!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful baby!  So glad it worked out!  

Those of us with big herds tend to cull anything that can't deliver on thier own.......


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations...another cutie!!!! 

Now I can put the popcorn away


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 30, 2013)

congrads


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Jan 30, 2013)

Super cute!

Now that she has her own baby is she leaving the other one alone?

-K


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 30, 2013)

Suburbanfarmer said:
			
		

> Super cute!
> 
> Now that she has her own baby is she leaving the other one alone?
> 
> -K


I've still got her in the birthing area, gated in, but if the other little one comes near to see the new baby, she head-butts the fence.

Both of my goats have displayed real personality problems now that they're mamas. Selkie might chill out, we'll see, but Sarabi, who was never quiet, seems to think that yelling at the world is part of motherhood. Although I did just read (here?) that they can go into heat a week after delivering, which would be right.

I'm going to see how everything goes with this milking cycle, then their second freshening udders, then make decisions about who to keep from their second freshening. Sarabi is something of a brat on the milkstand - we're working on that - and she just might not make the cut next year. Although it looks like she'll have decent production once the baby is off of her. 

Anyway, just thinking with my fingers there. It's early yet.


----------



## madcow (Jan 30, 2013)

Really cute babies.  Congrats!


----------

